# anyone use proseries?



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

I have never heard of it and I live in Canada.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

Never heard of it here in the States. Checked out the link - it appears okay but (at the risk of sounding like the Dog Food Analysis person) rather low in protein and grain heavy. What other foods are sold/highly rated in Canada?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Champion foods (Orijen and Acana) are Canadian foods and top notch. I buy the Acana provential line for the golden girls.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Champion foods (Orijen and Acana) are Canadian foods and top notch. I buy the Acana provential line for the golden girls.


Thought so and Champion foods definitely appear to compare favorably to the Proseries. Wondering what other brands are sold up North?


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

Bailey was on Pro-Series for a little while as it was recommended by our groomer as a premium dog food(he was selling the product).During that time she had hot spots off and on and then the fur on her back fell out completely!! I put both girls on Innova and Bailey's coat grew back in completely. I did recently switched my gang to Orijen(Canadian product) as a friend of mine orders it for me at a discount. So far so good, thier coats are beautiful,eyes clear and bright,lots of energy and they both love it.


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

i already bought adult maintenance proseries yesterday, after finish this 15kg bag i'll report with some review on it


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Champion foods (Orijen and Acana) are Canadian foods and top notch. I buy the Acana provential line for the golden girls.


i always used acana last year , but due to the many worm found in their last product by me and other many feeder, we're all stop using it............ 

poor company (company n importer) ethic, hundred worm case ended up by no replacement at all...... and when i report it, they pretend that they never heard any report about this problem...... also it's very expensive.....no reply or response at all.........
so even they produce the best food on the earth, i won't bought again from company with attitude like that, sorry....

then i switch to proplan with so much better result than when i use acana, but recently proplan has increased price by 30% :doh:, so it's time to find another food with lower price

13,5kg acana adult cost me $60, 17kg pp performance cost me $55, 15kg proseries cost me $40.......


----------

